# Idioms and Slang Words



## Goblin

You post famous sayings and expressions. I'll start......

Don't count your chickens before they're hatched


----------



## morbidmike

a penny earned is a penney saved


----------



## debbie5

Wtf!?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Get your ducks in a row.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

one more...this is one my Mom uses all the time....my Mom has tons of expressions, I grew up hearing them but my wife still chuckles every time she hears a new one.

"You have more ________ than Carter has little liver pills."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't get your knickers in a twist (heard that one from an English lady I used to work with)


----------



## The Creepster

Ignorance is Bliss


----------



## RoxyBlue

By the great horn(ed) spoon!


My dad used to say this. To this day, I have no idea what it means other than it's a substitute for more profane expressions you don't use when you have eight kids with good ears


----------



## The Archivist

My grandfather used to use this one: "As they say in Greek, that's the way it goes!" 

It was said all in English though...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

One of my favorite and most used....

"Like a bat out of hell."


----------



## Evil Andrew

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## fick209

I'm quite sure this is not how my Norweigien ancestors put it, but:
Uff Da in MN basically means Oh Sh*t
Uff Da Feida in MN is sort of like saying WTF

I have caught myself many times typing in these words and realizing, none of you would have a clue as to what I was talking about


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Your mother eats like she was sent for" (another Dad phrase, referring to the fact that she tends to eat fast)


----------



## Goblin

A whole new ball game


----------



## RoxyBlue

Busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest


----------



## The Creepster

You can't spell manslaughter without laughter


----------



## Bone To Pick

Happy as a clam.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cold as a witch's tit in a brass bra


----------



## Goblin

The sky's the limit


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lower than a snake's belly in a wagon rut


----------



## morbidmike

older than a fosilized dinosaur tird


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## The Creepster

When I do something "good" no one remembers.... when I do something "bad" no one will EVER forget


----------



## RoxyBlue

A word to the wise is sufficient


----------



## morbidmike

life is like a box of chocolates


----------



## The Creepster

Your not having fun until they have to dial 911


----------



## Evil Andrew

Some say a fool and his money are soon parted. I say a fool and his money are lucky to get together in the first place.....


----------



## The Creepster

Common sense is not so common


----------



## Goblin

Go against the grain


----------



## The Creepster

Chance favors the prepared mind


----------



## morbidmike

wise man say man who stands on toilet is high on pot


----------



## The Creepster

Assumption is the mother of all screw ups


----------



## Evil Andrew

Three sheets to the wind


----------



## The Creepster

My cow just died so don't give me none of your bull


----------



## Goblin

Don't spill the beans


----------



## morbidmike

a fav from a movie (Rome wasnt burned in a night) not from a movie Rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## The Creepster

The revolution will be televised


----------



## Dr Morbius

Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?


----------



## The Creepster

All you can eat for 2.99


----------



## Goblin

Up for grabs


----------



## The Creepster

The one with the biggest hammer wins


----------



## Goblin

Back to the basics


----------



## Zurgh

Cheaper to keep her! Divorce is expensive!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once in a blue moon


----------



## The Creepster

Misery loves company


----------



## haunted canuck

Lets go tie one on.


----------



## The Creepster

Listen....thats the sound of no one caring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gag a maggott off a gut wagon


----------



## morbidmike

are you hungry well here's a big spoonful of shut the hell up mmmmm tasty


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You hear that, their playing your song, my heart bleeds for you.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

another one my Mom uses....

"hotter than blue blazes"


----------



## The Creepster

Thats the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Goblin

Lost cause


----------



## morbidmike

I'm playing the world's smallest violin for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took off like a bat out of Hell


----------



## haunted canuck

tastes like crap


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Drop in the Bucket


----------



## The Creepster

Go HEAVY or go HOME


----------



## Goblin

Up in arms


----------



## The Creepster

Its not the fall that kills you its the sudden stop


----------



## Goblin

There's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow's end


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## The Creepster

Me Boss you not


----------



## Goblin

Kit and caboodle


----------



## morbidmike

there's a right way a wrong way and there's my way


----------



## Zurgh

Sepfer... as in " all done, sepfer what ain't"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your eyes are bigger than your stomach


----------



## Evil Andrew

to quote my 81 year old father -

_slick as snot on a doorknob_

referring to icy roads


----------



## The Creepster

Its only illegal if you get caught..... My fathers quote


----------



## Goblin

Up in smoke


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## haunted canuck

He's a dead ringer


----------



## RoxyBlue

More fun than a barrel of monkeys


----------



## morbidmike

one shot one kill!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## Zurgh

clean as a whistle


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

keep it simple


----------



## morbidmike

dont worry be happy


----------



## The Creepster

no brain, no pain


----------



## Goblin

For the birds


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Two peas in a pod.


----------



## Goblin

Shoot for the stars


----------



## The Creepster

Its not me, its you


----------



## Goblin

When it rains it pours


----------



## Spooky1

In one ear and out the other.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He doesn't know $hit from shinola


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Slap on the Wrist


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Like spitting into the wind.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## haunted canuck

hit with the ugly stick


----------



## Goblin

An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

People in Hell want ice water


----------



## Howlinmadjack

When hell freezes over.


----------



## Evil Andrew

a snowball's chance in Hell


----------



## Jack Reaper

If I was gonna get ya, ya done been got!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wild and Woolly


----------



## Goblin

Up in smoke


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crazy as a loon


----------



## The Creepster

Life is pain..anyone telling you different is trying to sell you something


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Life is pain..anyone telling you different is trying to sell you something


Oooh, let me guess - The Princess Bride?


----------



## Goblin

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## RoxyBlue

three sheets to the wind


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Oooh, let me guess - The Princess Bride?


YES....nothing but truth with that one!!!!

Of all the things I have lost in life, my mind is what I miss the most:googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

I've got a bone to pick with you.


----------



## The Creepster

Don't touch that dial


----------



## Goblin

Live and let live


----------



## The Creepster

revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## Bone To Pick

It's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get permission.


----------



## Goblin

Gum up the works


----------



## The Creepster

Because I said so


----------



## Bone To Pick

Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dark Horse


----------



## The Creepster

Chicks dig scars


----------



## Goblin

Jury rigged


----------



## The Creepster

On the other hand


----------



## Goblin

Hunky dory


----------



## RoxyBlue

peachy keen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pork Barrel


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## The Creepster

do you have good a dental plan


----------



## Evil Queen

Run it up a flag pole and see how it flies.


----------



## The Creepster

Capable of evading high speed pursuit


----------



## Evil Queen

Fresh as a daisy.


----------



## The Creepster

taste like chicken


----------



## Evil Queen

A drop in the bucket.


----------



## The Creepster

flat as a board


----------



## Evil Queen

Stiff as a board.


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen said:


> Stiff as a board.


 LOL
...Evil

thick as pea soup


----------



## Evil Queen

hanging on by a thread


----------



## The Creepster

splitting hairs


----------



## scareme

Life's a bitch and so am I.


----------



## Evil Queen

(hahaha)

In the cross hairs.


----------



## scareme

The same fire that melts butter tempers steel. Are you made of butter or steel? (From and old boss)


----------



## Evil Queen

Sly as a fox.


----------



## Goblin

It never rains it pours


----------



## scareme

Do you want me to give you something to cry about?


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come home


----------



## scareme

Raining cats and dogs.


----------



## Goblin

Snowing up a storm


----------



## The Creepster

cute as a button


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

wrench in the works


----------



## Goblin

Go fry an egg


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

final nail in the coffin


----------



## Goblin

Come up for air


----------



## Evil Andrew

Whoa Nellie !


----------



## The Creepster

Beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What, me worry?


----------



## Goblin

As the crow flies


----------



## The Creepster

Hay is for horses and sometimes for cows but pigs don't eat it because they don't know how


----------



## scareme

You need to have your head examined.


----------



## Goblin

The show must go on


----------



## The Creepster

Live by the sword, Die by the Gun


----------



## Goblin

Take it to the bank


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Fit To Be Tied


----------



## Goblin

Keep your chin up


----------



## MorbidMariah

Feelin' finer than froghair.

(my favorite saying by my Great Grandpa)


----------



## MorbidMariah

Finding a good man is like trying to nail jello to a tree.


----------



## Goblin

Let the chips fall where they may


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Goblin

Eat my dust


----------



## Evil Andrew

...the Living B. Jesus ...


----------



## Goblin

Thumbs up


----------



## The Creepster

Beaten till the bone shows


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll knock you into next Tuesday.


----------



## The Creepster

This hurts me more then it will you


----------



## Goblin

Go on the warpath


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Fly in the ointment


----------



## Goblin

A whole new ballgame


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Monkey wrench in the works.


----------



## Goblin

Gum up the works


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

working for the weekend


----------



## Evil Andrew

close your barn door


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Goblin

Higher than a kite


----------



## The Creepster

If I don't believe it then its not real


----------



## Goblin

Breaking bad


----------



## Joiseygal

On a roll on a bagel


----------



## Goblin

Break the bank


----------



## The Creepster

Ignorance is Bliss


----------



## Evil Queen

Foot the bill.


----------



## The Creepster

Hits like a Mac truck


----------



## Goblin

Get the ball rolling


----------



## Joiseygal

Dead as a door nail


----------



## Evil Queen

shot in the dark


----------



## Goblin

All fired up


----------



## The Creepster

Death and Taxes


----------



## Joiseygal

It's not a one way street!


----------



## The Creepster

exit ONLY


----------



## Goblin

Break the bank


----------



## The Creepster

Is it really that bad?


----------



## Goblin

Look for the silver lining


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Darkest before the storm


----------



## The Creepster

Long walk off a short pier


----------



## Goblin

Let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## The Creepster

taste like chicken


----------



## Goblin

Can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen


----------



## The Creepster

Did your parents have any kids that lived?


----------



## Goblin

Knock it out of the ball park


----------



## The Creepster

on pins and needles


----------



## Goblin

Up and at em


----------



## The Creepster

A special kind of stupid


----------



## RoxyBlue

one brick short of a load


----------



## Goblin

Their dipstick doesn't touch oil


----------



## The Creepster

I bet you didn't see that coming


----------



## Dark Star

cleanliness is next to godliness


----------



## Goblin

A whole new ballgame


----------



## Howlinmadjack

It's always in the last place you look.


----------



## Goblin

Run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it


----------



## Cowbell

Walk softly and carry a big stick


----------



## Goblin

Saved by the bell


----------



## nixie

"Aint that a kick in the head?"


----------



## Goblin

Last man standing


----------



## Evil Andrew

Baby got back


----------



## Goblin

In the doghouse


----------



## Evil Andrew

a pig in a poke


----------



## Goblin

Whole new ballgame


----------



## Spooky Chick

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer


----------



## Goblin

Behind the eight ball


----------



## Evil Andrew

Git r Done


----------



## Goblin

One bad apple don't spoil the whole barrel


----------



## nixie

snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## Goblin

Behind the 8 ball


----------



## Evil Andrew

the big Kahuna


----------



## Goblin

Up in arms


----------



## Evil Andrew

The whole nine yards


----------



## PirateLady

go whole hog


----------



## Goblin

Bust a gut


----------



## badger

Nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs...


----------



## PirateLady

Actions Speak Louder Than Words


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuttier than squirrel poop


----------



## PirateLady

Fit to be tied


----------



## Goblin

On pins and needles


----------



## Luigi Bored

Shake that Laffy Taffy


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Big Time


----------



## Luigi Bored

A little bird told me


----------



## Goblin

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## Luigi Bored

More fun than a barrel of monkeys


----------



## Goblin

Needless to say


----------



## Luigi Bored

crocodile tears


----------



## Goblin

The evil eye


----------



## Luigi Bored

By the skin of your teeth


----------



## Goblin

On the make


----------



## Luigi Bored

as dull as dishwater


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bust a nut


----------



## Goblin

Everything's up front


----------



## Evil Andrew

the upside


----------



## Goblin

Make the grade


----------



## Evil Andrew

Close but no Cigar


----------



## Goblin

Ups and downs


----------



## Luigi Bored

a little bird told me


----------



## Goblin

In hot water


----------



## Luigi Bored

an oldie but a goodie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Over the Hill


----------



## Goblin

Down and out


----------



## Evil Andrew

Throw in the towel


----------



## Luigi Bored

made in the shade


----------



## Goblin

Hour of need


----------



## Evil Andrew

White wedding


----------



## Luigi Bored

driving me to drink


----------



## Goblin

Nip it in the bud


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Colder than a witches....


----------



## Luigi Bored

Let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Evil Andrew

howlin mad jack said:


> Colder than a witches....


...In a Brass Bra


----------



## Goblin

In hot water


----------



## Luigi Bored

Cold as ice


----------



## Goblin

Hot as fire


----------



## Luigi Bored

Hell Hath No Fury Like a Woman Scorned


----------



## Goblin

Up in arms


----------



## Luigi Bored

Fly by Night


----------



## creep factor

Over your head


----------



## Goblin

Head over heels


----------



## Luigi Bored

clear the air


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dutch Oven


----------



## creep factor

run that up the flagpole and salute it


----------



## Goblin

Desert a sinking ship


----------



## Luigi Bored

copy cat


----------



## Goblin

In the doghouse


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go overboard


----------



## Dark Angel 27

like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## Goblin

Flying higher than a kite


----------



## Dark Angel 27

fishing for compliments


----------



## Goblin

Hang in there


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cow Chips


----------



## Goblin

At loose ends


----------



## Luigi Bored

Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bite the big one


----------



## Goblin

Hang em high


----------



## Luigi Bored

Fly by the seat of your pants


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bought the farm

This is an aviation saying. In the old days when a plane made an emergency landing in a farmer's field, he might have to pay for the rows of the crop his airplane damaged. If the pilot had a fatal crash, he did more than just damage part of a field, he "bought" the whole farm.


----------



## Luigi Bored

flash in a pan


----------



## Goblin

Keep your powder dry


----------



## PirateLady

A Blessing In Disguise


----------



## Luigi Bored

dumb as a stump


----------



## Evil Andrew

dumb as a bag full of hammers


----------



## Luigi Bored

dropping like flies


----------



## Goblin

A whole new ballgame


----------



## Luigi Bored

The bigger they are, the harder they fall


----------



## Goblin

Deflate their ego


----------



## Evil Andrew

The whole 9 yards

From WWII fighter pilots - the ammunition for .50 cal guns in many fighter planes were 27 foot long belts. If you emptied your guns on someone, you gave them the "whole 9 yards".


----------



## PirateLady

well butter my biscuit


----------



## Luigi Bored

Seperate the men from the boys


----------



## PirateLady

it was raining like cats and dogs


----------



## Goblin

On the rampage


----------



## Evil Andrew

Run Amok


----------



## Goblin

Put on hold


----------



## Evil Andrew

Drop the Chalupa


----------



## Goblin

Rank and file


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dime a Dozen


----------



## Whisper

Don't count your chickens before they hatch


----------



## Goblin

Making the grade


----------



## Whisper

bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## Whisper

close the barn door after the horse has been stolen


----------



## Whisper

slower than molasses during mid-freeze in January


----------



## Whisper

as useful as t*ts on a boar hog


----------



## Whisper

dumber than a box of rocks


----------



## Whisper

grandpa always said if you're going to dream, dream big


----------



## Whisper

It's all fun and games until someone looses an eye


----------



## Goblin

Go fly a kite


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does the Pope wear a funny (pointy) hat ?


----------



## Goblin

My cow died so I don't need your bull


----------



## Evil Andrew

a 'double' = a $20 bill


----------



## Goblin

Get the ball rolling


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dollars to Donuts


----------



## Goblin

Up a creek


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear


----------



## Goblin

A snowball's chance in hell


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pucker factor


----------



## Goblin

The hair of the dog that bit you


----------



## Evil Andrew

06'n


----------



## Goblin

Skip it


----------



## Evil Andrew

304


----------



## Goblin

Low man on the totem pole


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cinderella Liberty


----------



## Goblin

Looking down their nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fubar


----------



## Goblin

Around the clock


----------



## debbie5

Mo fo.


----------



## autumnghost

24/7


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## debbie5

Don't know **** from Shinola.


----------



## Goblin

Go fly a kite


----------



## autumnghost

Can't find his butt with both hands


----------



## Goblin

Hang in there


----------



## Evil Andrew

A recto-cranial inversion


----------



## debbie5

Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

"By the great horn spoon" - my dad used to say this, and where the phrase comes from is a great mystery

http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-gre3.htm


----------



## Goblin

Right as rain


----------



## autumnghost

Mad as a hatter


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mad as a march hare


----------



## Goblin

Put on hold


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well smack my ass and call me Sally


----------



## Goblin

On the up and up


----------



## Evil Andrew

On the down low


----------



## Goblin

Down in the mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stiff upper lip


----------



## debbie5

Stiffy


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Ball Is In Your Court


----------



## Goblin

Mark my words


----------



## debbie5

mark of the beast


----------



## Evil Andrew

Skidmarks


----------



## Goblin

Sacred cow


----------



## debbie5

Don"t have a cow!


----------



## Goblin

Hang in the balance


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hang from the highest yardarm


----------



## debbie5

Buck Ofama


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kick the bucket


----------



## Goblin

Hard as nails


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shoot ''em full of holes, and fill 'em full of lead


----------



## debbie5

Wtf


----------



## Goblin

In the long run


----------



## autumnghost

It's too cold to snow (yeah right, that's why the north pole is a barren wasteland of dirt)


----------



## debbie5

word up


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nut up or shut up


----------



## debbie5

no ****


----------



## Goblin

Up a creek


----------



## Evil Andrew

All y'all


----------



## debbie5

sucks to be you


----------



## Goblin

Break the ice


----------



## Evil Andrew

Blow out an O-ring


----------



## Goblin

Wild blue yonder


----------



## debbie5

word to the big bird


----------



## Goblin

High as a kite


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yard Birds


----------



## debbie5

eff off


----------



## Goblin

Mind's eye


----------



## Evil Andrew

Foxhole


----------



## Goblin

One day at a time


----------



## debbie5

lung dart


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bust a cap in yo a$$


----------



## debbie5

Filberts.


----------



## Goblin

Can't cut the mustard


----------



## scareme

Pissing in the wind.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....$h!t hit the fan


----------



## Goblin

Down and out


----------



## autumnghost

Up and at'em


----------



## scareme

Which way did he go?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Big Cheese


----------



## Goblin

Blow it out you ear


----------



## Evil Andrew

Let's run it up the flagpole and see who salutes


----------



## Goblin

On the make


----------



## Evil Andrew

Make out


----------



## Goblin

Roughing it


----------



## autumnghost

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle


----------



## Goblin

Hour of need


----------



## Evil Andrew

Boondoggle


----------



## scareme

You can't keep a good man down.


----------



## Goblin

Last but not least


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gold Bricker


----------



## Goblin

Hell to pay


----------



## Evil Andrew

a cluster F^@%


----------



## scareme

hell in a hand basket---a new member of the forum


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come home


----------



## scareme

Why buy a cow when you can get the milk for free? Words of wisdom from my Mom.


----------



## Goblin

Up in arms


----------



## scareme

Keep your powder dry and your p##### hard.


----------



## Goblin

Run for cover


----------



## Moon Dog

If you shoot yourself in the foot, make sure you take it out of your mouth first.


----------



## Goblin

Hanging ten


----------



## scareme

You'd complain if you were hung with a new rope.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Muffin Top


----------



## debbie5

Who you calling muffin top!!?? chrome dome!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Angry Elf


----------



## debbie5

little person


----------



## Goblin

Neat as a pin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Crack-a-lack in'


----------



## Goblin

The early bird gets the worm


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yard bird


----------



## debbie5

pants python


----------



## Goblin

Like a moth to a flame


----------



## autumnghost

A penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## Spooky1

In for a penny, in for a pound


----------



## Goblin

An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> An apple a day keeps the doctor away


So will an apple every 8 hours keep 3 doctors away ?


----------



## Goblin

No. One day is 24 hours

Fine kettle of fish


----------



## scareme

Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## Goblin

On the rampage


----------



## Evil Andrew

On the juice


----------



## Goblin

Have a little nip


----------



## Evil Andrew

On the wagon


----------



## Goblin

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does the Pope wear a pointy hat ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

dog tired


----------



## Goblin

Got my eye on you


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heads up !


----------



## debbie5

fishpickle


----------



## Goblin

Never put off to tomorrow what you can do today


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go Ape !


----------



## Goblin

Go like the wind


----------



## Evil Andrew

....Like a fart in the wind....


----------



## Goblin

Reap the whirlwind


----------



## Evil Andrew

All bark and no bite


----------



## Goblin

Go fly a kite


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't let the bedbugs bite


----------



## scareme

Hit the road.

When ever we were visiting anywhere, when it was time to go, my Dad would say "It's time to ht the road.". All of us kids would run out to the street and hit it with our hands. We thought it was so funny. It's a wonder he never left us someplace. lol


----------



## Goblin

Sailing along with a breeze


----------



## jaege

lock stock and barrel


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come home


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That's the way the old mop flops


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Its always fun till someone gets semen in the eye!


----------



## Goblin

Raising the bar


----------



## debbie5

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Its always fun till someone gets semen in the eye!


Ewwww....(but true)


----------



## Evil Andrew

......whatever floats your boat......


----------



## Goblin

The frost is on the pumpkin


----------



## PirateLady

Have an Axe to Grind


----------



## Goblin

Not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## PirateLady

Ah'm a gonna havta open up a can a' whoopass on ya


----------



## Goblin

Davy Jones locker


----------



## Evil Andrew

Six Six and a Kick

6 mos revocation of pay, 6 mos confinement and an other than honorable discharge


----------



## Goblin

Don't count your chickens before they're hatched


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Jinx you owe me a coke.


----------



## N. Fantom

Poke you owe me a coke (^I guess it's the newer version of yours)


----------



## Goblin

Quiet as a mouse


----------



## Hairazor

Now you're cooking with gas!


----------



## N. Fantom

S*** fire and save matches. F*** a duck and see what hatches.


----------



## Goblin

A rolling stone gathers no moss


----------



## Hairazor

You bet


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Oh fiddle sticks!


----------



## scareme

P***ing in the wind, like betting on a losing friend.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL (sorry...texting had to creep in..ROFLMAO)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It is what it is...


----------



## scareme

My all time favorite, from Michelle Pheiffier in Batman....Life's a bi**h and so am I.


----------



## Goblin

Go to bed with the chickens


----------



## scareme

One thin dime


----------



## N. Fantom

Sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## scareme

Life is just a bowl pf cherries.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go see a man about a horse...


----------



## Hairazor

You can't tell a book by it's cover


----------



## Goblin

A stitch in time saves nine


----------



## scareme

Cats have nine lives


----------



## Ramonadona

Take it with a grain of salt


----------



## scareme

Take it like a man.


----------



## Ramonadona

Keep it on the straight and narrow


----------



## Ramonadona

KISS = Keep It Simple, Stupid

(A philosophy I live by)


----------



## Ramonadona

Wish in one hand and $hit in the other...see which fills up faster


----------



## Ramonadona

Can't win for losing

(This one I still don't get)


----------



## Hairazor

Man up


----------



## N. Fantom

Two sides of the same coin


----------



## scareme

Don't count your chickens before they're hatched.


----------



## Goblin

Making enough noise to raise the dead


----------



## Evil Andrew

3 can keep a secret , if 2 are dead........


----------



## scareme

dead men tell no tales


----------



## Goblin

You made your bed now lie in it


----------



## scareme

A bed of lies.


----------



## Goblin

Can't see the forest for the trees


----------



## scareme

Mighty oaks, from little acorns grow.


----------



## Goblin

Time flys when you're having fun


----------



## scareme

No time like the present.


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## Hairazor

Kiss my grits


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Rolling over in his/her grave.


----------



## Spooky1

The straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Hairazor

If you don't quit crying I'll give you something to cry for


----------



## Spooky1

The only two certainties in life are death and taxes


----------



## Goblin

A fine kettle of fish


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lead by example


----------



## Spooky1

Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Goblin

Up in smoke


----------



## Evil Andrew

Blotto


----------



## Hairazor

She/he hung the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not up to snuff


----------



## Spooky1

bite your tongue


----------



## Goblin

Kick the bucket


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bought the farm....

This has it's origin in the early days of aviation. When a pilot had to land in a farmer's field, he would have to pay for the crops he damaged. When he crashed, fatally, he had to "buy the whole farm".


----------



## Spooky1

Tie the knot


----------



## Goblin

Break a leg


----------



## scareme

Time to pay the piper


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Easy come, easy go...


----------



## aquariumreef

Live to fix, fix to live.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Blitzed


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Balls to the Wall.....


----------



## Goblin

All ears


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...more fun than a barrel of monkeys.....


----------



## Hairazor

If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...as slow as mortal itch....


----------



## Goblin

High as a kite


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:..getting my feet wet....


----------



## Hairazor

Old as dirt


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> Blitzed


Ripped


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A rabbit ran over my grave...(a Southern saying when you get a chill down your back....but it's not cold outside...)


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't have a lick of sense


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: dumb as a doorknob


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> Blotto





Evil Andrew said:


> Blitzed





Evil Andrew said:


> Ripped


Plastered


----------



## Goblin

Don't give up the ship


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...it's every man for himself.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thick as Thieves


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hot to trot


----------



## Spooky1

coffin nail


----------



## Goblin

Too old to cut the mustard


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater...
(here's how this old saying came to be...before indoor plumbing, most people could not afford the luxury of regular baths (water had to be hauled up by bucket, and if you wanted hot water, you had to put it on the stove) and families would take a bath once a month all using the same water in the same tub. The most important members of the family went first so, father, mother, children, in order of how they contributed to the family's welfare and the baby was always last. The water was so dirty when it was finally the baby's turn that you couldn't see through the water, hence the saying, don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.):googly:


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: the weakest link in the chain...


----------



## Hairazor

Man Up!! (my favorite phrase from Gran Torino)


----------



## Goblin

An apple a day keeps the coctor away


----------



## Evil Andrew

(or a banana)

Blaze a Trail....


----------



## Goblin

Burning your bridges behind you


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last man standing...(Hairazor, I love that movie too! Gran Torino)


----------



## Spooky1

pain in the a$$


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bohica


----------



## Hairazor

Pig in a poke


----------



## Spooky1

Making bacon


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: as loose as a goose


----------



## Spooky1

One foot in the grave


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: between a rock and a hard place


----------



## Goblin

Kick the bucket


----------



## Hairazor

make hay while the sun shines


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and in keeping with the Derby theme...a horse of a different color...


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can lead a horse to water, but can't make him drink.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: liar, liar, pants on fire....


----------



## Goblin

Break the bank


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm amphibious! I can dribble wit both hands.....


----------



## Goblin

Bend ove backwards


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here's mud in your eye!


----------



## Goblin

Graveyard dead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Booyah!


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: up the river, without a paddle....


----------



## Goblin

Riding the rails


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.....


----------



## Spooky1

Tie the knot


----------



## Goblin

Davey Jones Locker


----------



## Hairazor

God willing and the creek don't rise


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happier than a pig in a poke....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor said:


> God willing and the creek don't rise


(Colonel Benjamin Hawkins, (b 1754 - d 1816) is credited with the phrase. He wrote it in response to a request from President Washington to return to our Nation's Capital and the reference is to The Creek Indian Nation. If the Creek "rose", Hawkins would have to be present to quell the rebellion. Neat huh ?)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, interesting....you are a Mr. Smarty-smart-pants!
Sly as a fox....


----------



## Goblin

Nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs


----------



## scareme

When I first moved to Oklahoma, a man at work said this on a windy day, when the wind was coming out of the north. "It would be a bad day to be pissing on the south side of the pond." I knew I wasn't in Maine anymore.


----------



## Goblin

Let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Two sheets to the wind......


----------



## Evil Andrew

A shot in the arm


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Go big or go home


----------



## Lord Homicide

Texism - *That dog'll hunt.*


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...busier than a one armed paper hanger.....


----------



## Goblin

Running on empty


----------



## Lord Homicide

colder than a well digger's ass


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milkbone underwear......:googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Idle Hands Are The Devil's Tools


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Green as a gourd.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

It beats a poke in the eye with a sharp stick


----------



## aquariumreef

Sticks and stones may break my bones but I will kill you if you talk to me again.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I see your lips moving...but all I hear is blah, blah, blah.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Girl did not just go there


----------



## Evil Andrew

Acid Test


----------



## Goblin

Breaking bad


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Let sleeping dogs lie....(I am really on a dog theme lately...huh?)


----------



## Goblin

Birds of a feather flock together


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Like a thief in the night


----------



## Goblin

With bells on


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...come out with guns blazing....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wet as water....


----------



## Goblin

High as a kite


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Dig one's own grave


----------



## Goblin

Burst your balloon


----------



## Lord Homicide

A gnat's ass (a sliver of a unit of measure)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A baker's dozen (13 in case you didn't know)


----------



## Evil Andrew

An arm and a leg......


----------



## The Halloween Lady

As cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Goblin

Hot as fire


----------



## Lord Homicide

_____ is so ugly, _____'d make a freight train take a dirt road.


----------



## Lord Homicide

_____ so ugly that _____'d have to sneak up on a glass of water to get a drink.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and in keeping with LordH's mean theme....He/She fell from the top of the ugly tree, and hit every branch going down..... Or an easier way to say that is, he/she got beat with an ugly stick.....


----------



## Goblin

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink


----------



## Lord Homicide

(God I love this thread)
Any question you want to answer "yes" to:
- *Does a fat baby fart?*
- *Is a pig's ass pork?*
- *Is a frog's ass watertight?*

and the one people overuse and it UNTRUE
- *Does a bear sh*t in the woods?* (not polar bears...)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> ...he/she got beat with an ugly stick.....


... and got back in line for more


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And in keeping with the current weather conditions...
Right as rain.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

He/she could eat apples through a picket fence (referring to extreme buck teeth)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (taking a sharp right away from the mean theme) Pretty as a picture!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pictures are worth a thousand words


----------



## RoxyBlue

busman's holiday


----------



## SterchCinemas

Dont shoot the messager!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Call a Spade a Spade...or a Lord, a LordH....Ha ha!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Drive buzzards off a gut wagon.
(referring to smell)


----------



## aquariumreef

I can smell you a mile away.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Swing a racket and knock sh*t out of the air. 
(referring to the smell of human gas or crap)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nuttier than a squirrel turd


----------



## Lord Homicide

That'll go over like a fart in church


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cleaner than a preacher's sheets


----------



## Lord Homicide

Raining harder than a double barreled cow pissing on a flat rock


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yer full of sh*t as a thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Champagne appetite on a beer pocket book


----------



## Lord Homicide

Deader than fried chicken


----------



## Goblin

As the crow flies


----------



## aquariumreef

Birds of a feather get roasted together.


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## Lord Homicide

Beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't git yer panties in a wad


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fix'n to


----------



## Lord Homicide

Madder than a wet hen


----------



## Lord Homicide

Full as a tick
(is this many posts in a row allowed??) heh


----------



## Lord Homicide

Your ego is writing checks your body can't cash ~ _James Tolkan of Top Gun_


----------



## Lord Homicide

Your brain on the edge of a razor blade looks like a BB on a four lane highway
(referring to a dim witted person or dumb comment)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Allow me to detour this thread for a moment long enough to remind people to use good judgment when posting slang terms and idiomatic expressions here. HauntForum is geared for ages 14 and up, and there are many adult expressions that would not be appropriate for our younger members to view.


----------



## Lord Homicide

oops - delete inappropriate ones then please. i got on a tangent last night


----------



## Vlad

This is a final warning to please tone down the language in this thread or it will be closed. Please read the reasons why Roxie already gave above. Thanks


----------



## Lord Homicide

so, to swing this hay ride back onto the trail....

a penny saved is a penny earned...


----------



## Spooky1

Dead as a doornail


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: "In a pickle"


----------



## Hairazor

Yada, yada, yada


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sly as a fox.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Beat a dead horse....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

A square peg in a round hole.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Easy as Pie


----------



## Goblin

Slow as molasses


----------



## aquariumreef

Faster than a jack rabbit on a hot summers day.


----------



## Goblin

Can't keep a good man down


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Slippery as an eel....


----------



## Hairazor

Faster than a bat out of a hot oven


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Happy as a dog with two tails


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spill the beans


----------



## Spooky1

It's raining cats and dogs


----------



## Silent Howl

like a fish in a dish


----------



## Hairazor

Brand spanking new


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Waiting in the wings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hotter than a firecracker (in honor of the upcoming July 4th Holiday)


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - In Spades


----------



## The Halloween Lady

shopping therapy


----------



## Lord Homicide

It takes a long legged dog to make a runnin' dog


----------



## Goblin

Bring down the house


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Two peas in a pod


----------



## Goblin

On the lam


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Breathe down someone's neck


----------



## Hairazor

It takes a big dog to weigh a ton!


----------



## aquariumreef

The fat cat's play above you.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Barking up the wrong tree....


----------



## Hairazor

Everywhere you go, there you are


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Blow away the cobwebs


----------



## Lord Homicide

(most likely last one)

Crooked as a politician


----------



## Goblin

Breaking the ice


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Rocking the boat


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Bright-eyed and bushy-tailed


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bats in the belfry


----------



## Goblin

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## Hairazor

Make my day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bald as a billiard....


----------



## Goblin

Walk a mile in my shoes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Bulldoze somebody (into doing something)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Damned if I do, damned if I don't....


----------



## Goblin

Everythin's coming up roses


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Every dog has its day.


----------



## Goblin

Lasso the moon


----------



## Copchick

Better to be judged by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## Spooky1

Jumping the shark


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bunny Boiler


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bun in the oven


----------



## Spooky1

like a bat out of hell


----------



## Copchick

Money cannot buy happiness, but it's more comfortable to cry in a Corvette than on a bicycle.


----------



## graveyardmaster

if your not fast,your last!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Second place is the first loser....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bury the hatchet....


----------



## Spooky1

Knee jerk reaction


----------



## Goblin

Riding the rails


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Good walls make good neighbours.


----------



## Goblin

Ya'll come back now, ya hear


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Blood is thicker than water......


----------



## Spooky1

made my blood run cold


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Harder than a rock....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hit so hard you knock them into next week.


----------



## Goblin

Ain't that a kick in the head?


----------



## Spooky1

soft in the head


----------



## Lord Homicide

Water head kid


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Milk it for all it's worth.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm out like a fat kid in dodge ball. (Stating when you are exiting the area)


----------



## Evil Andrew

An eye for an eye.....


----------



## Hysteria17

... makes the whole world blind


----------



## Copchick

Elvis has left the building!


----------



## Goblin

Never look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Lord Homicide

I think I exhausted all my clean ones on this thread 

"beat [object] like a drum"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beat you like a red-headed step child....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: One in a million


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Mad skills


----------



## graveyardmaster

when the going gets tough,the tough get going!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The birds and the bees....


----------



## Goblin

Hard as a diamond


----------



## The Halloween Lady

devil to pay


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tough as nails


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Going to Hell in a handbasket......


----------



## Goblin

Let it all hang out


----------



## Lord Homicide

_(slang)_ *Meat wagon* - Ambulance


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Cough it up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Live and let live


----------



## Goblin

Davey Jone's Locker


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wrecker


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: sink or swim


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Dog Tired


----------



## Spooky1

Butt Head


----------



## Evil Andrew

Down the tubes.......


----------



## Goblin

Ain't that a kick in the head


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Peachy


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

The pits


----------



## graveyardmaster

nothing ventured,nothing gained


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## graveyardmaster

no guts....... no glory!!


----------



## Goblin

Te calm before the storm


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hang dog look


----------



## Goblin

Dead dog tired


----------



## Lord Homicide

Intellectually sterile


----------



## graveyardmaster

under the weather


----------



## Lord Homicide

People in Hell want ice water... (retort to "I want this... I want that...")


----------



## Evil Andrew

The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.....


----------



## Goblin

Run amok


----------



## graveyardmaster

a piece of cake


----------



## Lord Homicide

... smells so bad, ... drive buzzards off a gut wagon. (did I already say that one?)


----------



## Hairazor

If wishes were horses beggars would ride


----------



## Evil Andrew

If wishes were fishes, we'd all get a bite...


----------



## Goblin

Stop on a dime


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Kick in the pants


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Kick in the pants


(Is that a request? )

Lead foot


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pedal to the metal....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Stuffed to the gills


----------



## Evil Andrew

The big cheese...


----------



## Goblin

Kick the bucket


----------



## Evil Andrew

Top Dog


----------



## Goblin

Dog tired


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cuss like a sailor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## Spooky1

I'm dying to .....


----------



## Lord Homicide

... like a bat outta hell.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....Where's the beef ?......


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cut the rug


----------



## Evil Andrew

Blow out an "O" ring


----------



## Goblin

Raring to go


----------



## graveyardmaster

a penny saved is a penny earned


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: sleeping with the fishes......


----------



## graveyardmaster

a taste of your own medicine


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Don't bite the hand that feeds you.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Down the drain


----------



## PirateLady

the writing on the wall


----------



## graveyardmaster

all in the same boat


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## graveyardmaster

excuse my french


----------



## PirateLady

caught with your pants down


----------



## graveyardmaster

a dime a dozen


----------



## Hairazor

Live fast, die young and make a good looking corpse


----------



## Lord Homicide

Get pitted (don't know what that means but maybe you can find out in the vid)


----------



## graveyardmaster

a toss up


----------



## Evil Andrew

Toss your cookies


----------



## graveyardmaster

drink like a fish


----------



## Goblin

Jumping for joy

(and getting your face slapped!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

it could be worse


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chow


----------



## graveyardmaster

nobody is perfect


----------



## Evil Andrew

It ain't over till the fat lady sings ....


----------



## graveyardmaster

tomorrow is another day


----------



## Goblin

Robbing the cradle


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gettin bowed up


----------



## Goblin

The hair of the dog that bit you


----------



## graveyardmaster

every rose has its thorn


----------



## Goblin

Alive and kicking


----------



## graveyardmaster

midnight is where the day begins


----------



## Spooky1

Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Goblin

Hopping mad


----------



## graveyardmaster

cheer up,its not the end of the world


----------



## Goblin

Don't cry over spilled milk


----------



## graveyardmaster

the sharper is the berry,the sweeter is the wine


----------



## Spooky1

disappear into thin air


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fart like a pack mule.


----------



## graveyardmaster

time is a cure


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thrown in the fire


----------



## graveyardmaster

**** happens


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL - it sure does...

(above matter) hits the fan.


----------



## graveyardmaster

live and learn


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rice rocket


----------



## graveyardmaster

some day my ship will come in


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: If it ain't broke, don't fix it..........


----------



## Evil Andrew

Leave well enough alone......


----------



## Copchick

We're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## graveyardmaster

no news is good news


----------



## Goblin

The gang's all here


----------



## Dan The Welder

if duck tape won't fix it, it aint fixable


----------



## graveyardmaster

give space to time,and time will fill space


----------



## Lord Homicide

Put on a pedestal.


----------



## Copchick

Here in Pittsburgh , we have what's called Pittsburgheeze. I think it can fall under Slang. 

N'at - and that. (Ex: I'm going to the store and get some groceries n'at.)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bag'em and tag'em


----------



## Copchick

Oh, here's another one we're known for: "Yinz" Ex: Hey, are yinz gonna to watch the Steeler game?


----------



## graveyardmaster

making a bad decision is better than making no decision at all


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A rolling stone gathers no moss...


----------



## Goblin

Never give a sucker an even break


----------



## graveyardmaster

life sucks,then you die....


----------



## Goblin

Don't give up the ship


----------



## scareme

Two ships that pass in the night.


----------



## graveyardmaster

after the rain comes a rainbow


----------



## Copchick

You can't get the water to clear up until you get the pigs out of the creek


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not the sharpest tool in the shed.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

its always darkest before the dawn


----------



## Evil Andrew

His elevator doesn't go all the way to the top floor....


----------



## graveyardmaster

it is my life


----------



## Evil Andrew

He is a few fries short of a HappMeal......


----------



## graveyardmaster

you get nothing for free


----------



## Goblin

Kiss your butt goodbye


----------



## graveyardmaster

the more things change,the more they stay the same


----------



## Copchick

Better leave well enough alone!


----------



## graveyardmaster

behind the clouds,the sun is shining


----------



## Frightmaster-General

No Room to Swing a Cat.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can't swing a dead cat without hitting a ___________ around here.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Preaching to the choir.....


----------



## Spooky1

damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------



## Goblin

Cry me a river


----------



## graveyardmaster

love hurts


----------



## Frightmaster-General

She was so ugly she could trick or treat over the telephone.


----------



## Copchick

Frightmaster-General said:


> She was so ugly she could trick or treat over the telephone.


That's a good one!

He wasn't just beat with the ugly stick, he was beat with the whole damn tree!


----------



## Evil Andrew

...fell out of the Ugly Tree, and hit every branch on the way down.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

live and learn


----------



## Goblin

Making enough noise to raise the dead


----------



## graveyardmaster

parting is such sweet sorrow


----------



## scareme

enough noise to wake the dead


----------



## graveyardmaster

must i live my days in these concrete ways


----------



## Lord Homicide

"... a country mile ..."


----------



## graveyardmaster

no pain no gain


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## Lord Homicide

Out with the dry cows all night


----------



## graveyardmaster

the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Copchick

Ain't worth the salt in my tears


----------



## graveyardmaster

haste makes waste


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fiddlesticks


----------



## Goblin

Break the bank


----------



## graveyardmaster

i love being free,its the best way to be


----------



## Lord Homicide

Make welfare as hard to get as building permits


----------



## graveyardmaster

to be or not to be


----------



## Evil Andrew

...ugly enough to knock buzzards off a $h!t wagon........


----------



## graveyardmaster

life is messy


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Knee-high to a grasshopper


----------



## Goblin

Hopping mad


----------



## graveyardmaster

importance is always relative


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thick as thieves............


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Andrew said:


> ...ugly enough to knock buzzards off a $h!t wagon........


Piggy backing off EA's post (which I've already posted above).

He/she's so ugly that they'd make a freight train take a dirt road.


----------



## graveyardmaster

one lost,ten found


----------



## Goblin

Raising cain


----------



## graveyardmaster

if it doesn"t come naturally,leave it


----------



## Spooky1

brain drain


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Raining cats and dogs....and I just stepped in a poodle.....


----------



## Goblin

Go fly a kite


----------



## graveyardmaster

smile..it makes people wonder


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The Devil Made Me Do It.....:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## Evil Andrew

That baby is so ugly his mama takes him everywhere so she won't have to kiss him goodbye......


----------



## Spooky1

Bite me


----------



## graveyardmaster

always look on the bright sight of life


----------



## Evil Andrew

......so ugly the tide won't take her out......


----------



## Goblin

Everything's coming up roses


----------



## graveyardmaster

one step at a time


----------



## Goblin

Jump for joy


----------



## graveyardmaster

maybe i im a loser,but at least no one knows


----------



## Spooky1

Blind as a bat


----------



## Evil Andrew

The blind leading the blind....


----------



## Goblin

Don't give up the ship


----------



## Lord Homicide

The ship has sailed...


----------



## graveyardmaster

i will survive


----------



## RoxyBlue

...when pigs fly


----------



## graveyardmaster

love hurts


----------



## autumnghost

time heals


----------



## Lord Homicide

Take a dirt nap


----------



## graveyardmaster

fun is good


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fun-sized


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pint-sized


----------



## Goblin

Can't hit the broadside of a barn


----------



## Lord Homicide

"It's not a beer gut, it's a fuel tank for a love machine!"


----------



## graveyardmaster

importance is always relative


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Can't hit the broadside of a barn


...with a bass fiddle : )


----------



## Goblin

Go to bed with the chickens


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m not ugly,i"m visually challenging.....


----------



## Copchick

Better to be judged by12 than carried by 6


----------



## Evil Andrew

Six feet under


----------



## Lord Homicide

Beer goggles


----------



## MrGrimm

Hill Billy Heaven


----------



## Goblin

Sent up the river


----------



## MrGrimm

Down the tubes


----------



## Goblin

Run for office


----------



## Lord Homicide

run a tight ship


----------



## MrGrimm

Lost your marbles


----------



## graveyardmaster

take a run and jump


----------



## Goblin

Reap the whirlwind


----------



## graveyardmaster

take a hike!


----------



## MrGrimm

Stage 5 clinger!


----------



## Hairazor

I'll put the hurt on you


----------



## Goblin

Riding shotgun


----------



## graveyardmaster

feeling bad is just new sensation


----------



## Goblin

Walk a mile in their shoes


----------



## Evil Andrew

She's twice ugly. Pretty ugly and pretty likely to stay that way.


----------



## Goblin

Riding shotgun


----------



## graveyardmaster

nobody is perfect


----------



## MrGrimm

Speak of the devil


----------



## Evil Andrew

Plug ugly


----------



## MrGrimm

Prize Pig


----------



## Goblin

Birds of a feather flock together


----------



## graveyardmaster

fun is good


----------



## Evil Andrew

$h!t Happens


----------



## MrGrimm

Got the riot act


----------



## Goblin

Pushing up daisies


----------



## Hairazor

Keep it between the ditches


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Let's make hay while the sun shines......


----------



## Lord Homicide

snake-like charm


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snake in the grass


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:For better, or worse


----------



## Hairazor

A woowoo you got a booboo


----------



## MrGrimm

Right in the kisser


----------



## Goblin

Take it to the bank


----------



## graveyardmaster

life is life


----------



## Spooky1

Lose your marbles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lost Cause


----------



## Goblin

Let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## Hairazor

Shoot the moon


----------



## Goblin

Just off the top of my head


----------



## MrGrimm

He got the shaft


----------



## Goblin

Down and out


----------



## MrGrimm

Up the creek without a paddle


----------



## Goblin

They broke the mold


----------



## Hairazor

Billy Blue Blazes


----------



## Goblin

Go for broke


----------



## graveyardmaster

thick as thieves


----------



## Goblin

March to a different beat


----------



## graveyardmaster

rise and shine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Burnin' Daylight


----------



## Goblin

Bust a gut


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bust a nut


----------



## Goblin

Go fly a kite


----------



## graveyardmaster

up in arms


----------



## Evil Andrew

In harm's way


----------



## Copchick

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink ......


----------



## Hairazor

Go fly a kite


----------



## Goblin

Up in smoke


----------



## graveyardmaster

high as a kite


----------



## MrGrimm

Shakin' like a leaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two bricks short of a load


----------



## MrGrimm

Dropping a load (sorry....!)


----------



## Goblin

On pins and needles


----------



## graveyardmaster

no guts...no glory...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Remember the Alamo


----------



## Goblin

Were you raised in a barn?


----------



## graveyardmaster

**** happens


----------



## Lord Homicide

A blowhard


----------



## Copchick

Can't hit the side of a barn


----------



## graveyardmaster

it happens to the best


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> Can't hit the side of a barn


With a bass fiddle : )


----------



## Goblin

There's one in every crowd


----------



## graveyardmaster

if you can"t beat them join them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lights are on but no one's at home


----------



## graveyardmaster

smile.it makes people wonder!


----------



## Evil Andrew

....the Living B. Jesus.....


----------



## Goblin

Burning the candle at both ends


----------



## Hairazor

Can't beat that with a stick


----------



## graveyardmaster

you get nothing for free


----------



## Evil Andrew

A fool and his money........


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## scareme

Like a moth to a flame


----------



## graveyardmaster

live and learn


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

Damned if you do, and damned if you don't.


----------



## Evil Andrew

New age


----------



## Hairazor

Measure twice, cut once


----------



## scareme

Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## graveyardmaster

laughter is the best medicine


----------



## Goblin

Shoot your mouth off


----------



## graveyardmaster

i take the challenge


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tailgate'n


----------



## Hairazor

Bust a move


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## graveyardmaster

have a nice life


----------



## Evil Andrew

$hit Happens


----------



## Hairazor

In a pig's eye


----------



## graveyardmaster

time will tell


----------



## Goblin

My how time flies


----------



## graveyardmaster

don't worry...be happy


----------



## MrGrimm

It's all going down the tubes


----------



## graveyardmaster

behind the clouds..the sun is shining


----------



## Goblin

Go fly a kite


----------



## graveyardmaster

have a nice life


----------



## SterchCinemas

dont put all your eggs in one basket


----------



## Evil Andrew

You have to break a few eggs to make an omelet ....


----------



## Goblin

What goes up must come down


----------



## Hairazor

Everywhere you go there you are


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor said:


> Everywhere you go there you are


You can run from from yourself, but you won't get far.....


----------



## Goblin

Look what the cat dragged in


----------



## graveyardmaster

to be or not to be


----------



## Hairazor

The older you get, the longer you live


----------



## Evil Andrew

A burr under my saddle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ride someone's coattails.....


----------



## Goblin

Going for broke


----------



## graveyardmaster

no news is good news


----------



## Hairazor

Put a sock in it


----------



## sparky

Stop bumpin' your gums


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pound Sand......


----------



## Goblin

Pound a beat


----------



## graveyardmaster

have a nice life


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go suck a bug !


----------



## Goblin

That's the spirit


----------



## graveyardmaster

all at sea


----------



## MrGrimm

The proof is in the pudding


----------



## graveyardmaster

cut and run


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kiss my Grits


----------



## MrGrimm

Reach for the stars


----------



## graveyardmaster

a new broom sweeps clean


----------



## Hairazor

Have at it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Knock yourself out


----------



## Goblin

Give till it hurts


----------



## MrGrimm

He's a master debater


----------



## graveyardmaster

no news is good news


----------



## MrGrimm

Cuter than a button


----------



## graveyardmaster

break a leg


----------



## MrGrimm

Talking my ear off


----------



## graveyardmaster

there"s no room to swing a cat


----------



## Hairazor

Git er done!


----------



## graveyardmaster

shape up or ship out


----------



## Goblin

Hanging ten


----------



## graveyardmaster

wild goose chase


----------



## Evil Andrew

Buffalo Butt


----------



## Goblin

Throw in the towel


----------



## graveyardmaster

spill the beans


----------



## Hairazor

Pick your brain


----------



## graveyardmaster

pay through the nose


----------



## Hairazor

Rob Peter to pay Paul


----------



## Evil Andrew

Easy as Pie


----------



## MommaMoose

Two sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## MommaMoose

Slap the taste outta your mouth.


----------



## Goblin

Kick the bucket


----------



## graveyardmaster

shape up or ship out


----------



## Goblin

The devil to pay


----------



## MrGrimm

Crying over spilled milk


----------



## graveyardmaster

a barrel of laughs


----------



## MrGrimm

Mongolian clustermuck


----------



## Hairazor

Just do it


----------



## Evil Andrew

Death From Above


----------



## Goblin

Go off on a tear


----------



## graveyardmaster

smell a rat


----------



## MrGrimm

Down in the trenches


----------



## Hairazor

'Zup?


----------



## MrGrimm

How's it hanging?


----------



## graveyardmaster

top dog


----------



## MrGrimm

In the dog house


----------



## graveyardmaster

wild goose chase


----------



## Goblin

Up in arms


----------



## graveyardmaster

life is life


----------



## Evil Andrew

What the F^#%, Chuck ?


----------



## Goblin

The acorn never falls far from the tree


----------



## graveyardmaster

don"t worry.be happy!


----------



## MrGrimm

A fart in the wind


----------



## graveyardmaster

smile....it makes people wonder!


----------



## MrGrimm

Straight from the tap


----------



## graveyardmaster

time is a cure


----------



## MrGrimm

Let's mow the lawn


----------



## Hairazor

trippin'


----------



## MrGrimm

frontin'


----------



## graveyardmaster

secrets are secret


----------



## MrGrimm

Not playing with a full deck of cards


----------



## graveyardmaster

parting is such sweet sorrow


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cold Turkey


----------



## MrGrimm

Dead stop


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stop on a dime


----------



## MrGrimm

Kick the bucket


----------



## Evil Andrew

Picture perfect


----------



## MrGrimm

Well dress me up and call me Shirley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three cells short of a loop


----------



## Evil Andrew

Double Whammy


----------



## Goblin

Moon Madness


----------



## graveyardmaster

a chip off the old block


----------



## Hairazor

Hot Dang!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thick in the head


----------



## Evil Andrew

Down the Tubes


----------



## graveyardmaster

all in the same boat


----------



## Goblin

Never give a sucker an even break


----------



## graveyardmaster

come hell or high water


----------



## Evil Andrew

Face the music


----------



## Hairazor

Act in haste, repent at leisure


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fancy Pants


----------



## graveyardmaster

i did it my way


----------



## Goblin

Wear out your welcome


----------



## graveyardmaster

if it doesn't come naturally,leave it!


----------



## Hairazor

Blowing smoke


----------



## graveyardmaster

it could be worse


----------



## Goblin

Take it downtown


----------



## graveyardmaster

indecision is the key to flexibility


----------



## Evil Andrew

Filthy Rich


----------



## graveyardmaster

all ears


----------



## Goblin

Break the bank


----------



## graveyardmaster

nobody is perfect


----------



## Hairazor

Bust a move


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pop a cap in yo' a$$


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m only human


----------



## MrGrimm

I "chooched" it


----------



## Goblin

Reap the whirlwind


----------



## graveyardmaster

**** happens


----------



## Hairazor

Circle the wagons


----------



## MrGrimm

Up poop creek without a paddle


----------



## Goblin

Raising cane


----------



## graveyardmaster

life is messy


----------



## Evil Andrew

5 o'clock shadow


----------



## Hairazor

5 o'clock world


----------



## Goblin

Can't make an omelette without breaking an egg


----------



## graveyardmaster

break a leg


----------



## Goblin

Never look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hold your horses


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you brought up in a barn?


----------



## Hairazor

Boom goes the thunder!


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come home


----------



## Evil Andrew

In Spades


----------



## Goblin

Up in smoke


----------



## graveyardmaster

**** happens


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get your ducks in a row


----------



## Goblin

All water under the bridge


----------



## Hairazor

Keep your game together!


----------



## Goblin

You got rocks in your head


----------



## graveyardmaster

goodbye is not an easy word to say


----------



## Goblin

A rose by any other name would still smell sweet


----------



## Hairazor

Get a move on


----------



## Goblin

Jump ship


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shanghai'd


----------



## Goblin

At the rainbow's end


----------



## Evil Andrew

At wits end


----------



## RoxyBlue

in hog heaven


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kiss your a$$ goodbye


----------



## RoxyBlue

two bricks short of a load


----------



## Goblin

Burning the candle at both ends


----------



## Hairazor

Beard the lion


----------



## The Halloween Lady

In your mind's eye


----------



## Goblin

In a round about way


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wild and Wolly


----------



## Goblin

Ride shotgun


----------



## Hairazor

Lead pipe cinch


----------



## RoxyBlue

loosey goosey


----------



## Spooky1

turns around and bite you on the ass


----------



## the bloody chef

No guts, No gorey!_ (this is the Haunt Forum after all!)_


----------



## Evil Andrew

Space out


----------



## Goblin

Don't keep all your eggs in one basket


----------



## the bloody chef

"Don't count your chickens before they are hatched" _(although this is definitely easier if the eggs were all in one basket!) :xbones::xbones:_


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mississippi Leg Hound


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bingo


----------



## the bloody chef

This one's for Pumpkin5...."That don't make no never mind ta me!"


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come home


----------



## Evil Andrew

your barn door is open


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come home


----------



## scareme

Don't have a pot to **** in or a window to throw it out of.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Xyz


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dead Ringer


----------



## Goblin

Over the hill


----------



## Hairazor

Dirt nap


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: X marks the spot


----------



## Evil Andrew

Open a can of whoop a$$


----------



## Goblin

Kiss my grits!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kiss me, I'm Irish !


----------



## Goblin

Top of the morning!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bottom of the 9th, bases loaded...


----------



## Goblin

Jump for Joy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Come Hell or High Water......


----------



## Evil Andrew

Holy Moley !


----------



## Goblin

White as snow


----------



## Hairazor

Finger licking good


----------



## Monk

do as I say, not as I do


----------



## Goblin

More fun than a barrel of monkeys


----------



## Ramonadona

Don't put all you eggs in one basket


----------



## Goblin

Sharp as a tack


----------



## Ramonadona

Smart as a whip


----------



## Goblin

Sharp as a tack


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tack as a sharp....:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Raining cats and dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well dog my cats .....


----------



## Goblin

Shoot for the moon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Epic Fail


----------



## Goblin

Lasso the moon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Moonie


----------



## Goblin

Take a dive


----------



## scareme

This place is a dive.


----------



## Goblin

Up in smoke


----------



## scareme

Smoke if you have em.


----------



## Goblin

Do or die


----------



## Hairazor

Tuck and roll


----------



## Goblin

See the light


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three bricks short of a load


----------



## Goblin

If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen


----------



## Hairazor

Shucky darn!


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## Hairazor

Close but no banana


----------



## Goblin

Heart of stone


----------



## RoxyBlue

mind like a sieve


----------



## Goblin

You'll die trying


----------



## scareme

Kick some butt


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## Hairazor

Go figure


----------



## Goblin

The devil made me do it


----------



## Death's Door

Take the plunge


----------



## Hairazor

Blowin' smoke


----------



## RoxyBlue

...whistlin' Dixie


----------



## Goblin

Raring to go


----------



## Hairazor

Eating crow


----------



## Goblin

Bringing home the bacon


----------



## CarolTerror

Whistling past the graveyard


----------



## Hairazor

Man up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crazy as a loon


----------



## Goblin

Blind as a bat


----------



## DandyBrit

You can have bread and iffit for tea (if it's in the cupboard you can have it)


----------



## Hairazor

Dumber than a box of rocks


----------



## Goblin

My how time flies


----------



## DandyBrit

You're no more use than a chocolate teapot


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Clear as mud.


----------



## MommaMoose

Having mustgos for dinner - everything in the fridge must go


----------



## Goblin

Break the bank


----------



## DandyBrit

Put t'wood in t'hoil (yorkshire dialect for something - bet you can't guess what?)


----------



## Goblin

Their night to howl


----------



## DandyBrit

Were you born in a field?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the American equivalent - Were you brought up in a barn?


----------



## Goblin

Making enough noise to wake the dead


----------



## DandyBrit

Painting the Forth Bridge


----------



## Goblin

Till the cows come on


----------



## DandyBrit

When poverty comes in the door love flies out the window


----------



## Goblin

Breaking wind


----------



## DandyBrit

You're not backwards at coming forwards


----------



## Goblin

It's always darkest before the dawn


----------



## DandyBrit

Pipped at the post


----------



## Goblin

High as a kite


----------



## DandyBrit

Sick as a dog


----------



## MrGrimm

As useless as teats on a bull


----------



## Goblin

Wish upon a star


----------



## DandyBrit

I could sleep on a clothes line


----------



## Goblin

Sharp as a tack


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heebie Jeebies


----------



## Goblin

Blow your brains out


----------



## Evil Andrew

If brains were dynamite, you couldn't blow your nose


----------



## Hairazor

You could stick your brain in your eye and it wouldn't hinder your vision


----------



## Goblin

Your face is gonna freeze like that


----------



## Hairazor

My dogs are barkin'


----------



## Goblin

It's raining cats and dogs!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

worthless as t!ts on a nun


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lost his marbles .....


----------



## Hairazor

Finer than frog fur


----------



## Goblin

Jump the gun


----------



## scareme

Jimmy cracked corn, and I don't care.


----------



## Hairazor

Bet your Bippy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thick as thieves..


----------



## scareme

As hungry as the Donner party


----------



## Goblin

Raise the roof


----------



## Hairazor

Man Up!


----------



## Lambchop

belly up to the bar.


----------



## Goblin

One brick shy of a load


----------



## drevilstein

raining hard enough to strangle a goose


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine


----------



## Hairazor

Everywhere you go, there you are


----------



## Goblin

Not playing with a full deck


----------



## kauldron

My wife uses this one, she picked it up from her dad....A$$ over tin cup.


----------



## Lambchop

6 to one half dozen the other


----------



## Goblin

All at sea


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Full Monty


----------



## Hairazor

To give someone "the big hairy eyeball"


----------



## kauldron

Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.


----------



## Goblin

Something on the wind


----------



## Jackyl48

It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye


----------



## Goblin

Kick up your heels


----------



## Jackyl48

She's like a door knob, everybody gets a turn


----------



## Goblin

An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Jackyl48

The apple of my eye


----------



## Goblin

Walk a mile in my shoes


----------



## Jackyl48

You can't get there from here


----------



## Lambchop

If the shoe fits...


----------



## Hairazor

poke the bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three bricks short of a load


----------



## Goblin

rise and shine


----------



## Hairazor

skip the light fantastic


----------



## Goblin

Go to bed with the chickens


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not the brightest bulb on the tree


----------



## Goblin

Down in the mouth


----------



## Hairazor

Slower than a herd of turtles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree


----------



## Goblin

Nutty as a fruitcake!


----------



## Hairazor

Dryer than eating cotton


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slower than molasses in winter


----------



## Goblin

Dumb as dirt


----------

